# pygmy cory question



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

My 12 Pygmy corys just came in YAAAAYYYYY! They are soooooo cute and tiny. I know that they like sand but had also read that I could go with a fine gravel substrate which is what I did but now I wonder if they will be happy with that? It seems HUGE compared to their teeny tiny little bodies. Would it be weird to get a shallow cup and fill it with sand just to give them a little place to play and dig in or would it just totally not be worth it? Also what is the best food to give them? I have tropical flakes, betta food, plecocaine and spirulina algae wafers already that are going in the tank daily.
Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could treat occasionally with frozen blood or glass worms.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

207lauras said:


> My 12 Pygmy corys just came in YAAAAYYYYY! They are soooooo cute and tiny. I know that they like sand but had also read that I could go with a fine gravel substrate which is what I did but now I wonder if they will be happy with that? It seems HUGE compared to their teeny tiny little bodies.


2l: I have never kept Pygmy Cory's but it sounds like you have fry.

This *Pygmy Cory treatise* may be of some help.




207lauras said:


> Would it be weird to get a shallow cup and fill it with sand just to give them a little place to play and dig in or would it just totally not be worth it?


2l: IMHO I would not do this one.




207lauras said:


> Also what is the best food to give them? I have tropical flakes, betta food, plecocaine and spirulina algae wafers already that are going in the tank daily.


The tropical flakes should be finely crushed (just get a handful and crush on them in your hand).

The betta food I have no clue.

If you do not have the Grade #01 plecocaine you will need to crush up the grade which you do have.

If you have the *Spirulina Algae HBH Veggie Wafers* these should melt when put in at night.

The only other food which you may consider is frozen *Baby Brine Shrimp*.


2l: one last item which you probably already know but feeding fish of this age 3 times/day I have found to be beneficial although overfeeding is very easy to do (ie. like 1/4 of a spirulina wafer at night is plenty).

TR


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

No Jones, they are almost an inch, not quite though, so certainly not fry!! They just seem so small compared to my other fish. I got small gravel, like 1 size lower than standard I think, not sure what is what labeled on the bag. That was why I was wondering about the sand because I read that they like to dig.... Thanks for the food info though, will get some baby brine shrimp tomorrow!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they will be fine with the gravel.. no need to crush flakes or wafers as they will nibble away at it with no problems... #02 Plecocaine is great for them and they should love it..
but like all other cories; they need veggie flakes or wafers several times a week also..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

207lauras said:


> I got small gravel, like 1 size lower than standard I think, not sure what is what labeled on the bag.


2l:

Sounds like you got ahold of some 3/8" or more probably 1/2" aggregate.




207lauras said:


> No Jones, they are almost an inch, not quite though, so certainly not fry!! They just seem so small compared to my other fish.
> Thanks for the food info though, will get some baby brine shrimp tomorrow!


2l: 

If they are this large then frozen brine shrimp is preferable to BBS.

While you are getting frozen foods they will also enjoy Blood Worms (be very careful not to touch these as a small percentage of folks are allergic to them).

Also you might consider one of my *home made recipes.*

TR


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I find that my corys like frozen worms and frozen brine shrimp.

If you are concerned about the size of the gravel, you could get some pieces of flat rocks to put in parts of the tank, like slate or bluestone. This is the ultimate smooth surface for fish.


----------

